# RAD-140 at www.ironmagresearch.com



## GYMnTONIC (May 9, 2016)

Highest Quality RAD-140 you can find.  100% lab tested and true to dosage.





Please use my code "WES15" in all capital letters at checkout for 15% off this and any other hard to find research chems, sarms, peptides.




**Disclaimer- Not for Human Consumption, Research Purposes Only**







https://www.ironmagresearch.com/products/rad-140/


----------



## Getbig2 (Jan 28, 2017)

Where can we see the lab results?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Jan 30, 2017)

Getbig2 said:


> Where can we see the lab results?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk



Anytime you want to request a COA for any product in this Industry, you would always have to contact the manufacturer directly 

http://www.ironmagresearch.com/contact/


----------



## Getbig2 (Jan 30, 2017)

WesleyInman said:


> Anytime you want to request a COA for any product in this Industry, you would always have to contact the manufacturer directly
> 
> http://www.ironmagresearch.com/contact/


Sounds good thanks for the lead, I appreciate it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Jan 30, 2017)

Getbig2 said:


> Sounds good thanks for the lead, I appreciate it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk



Anytime  Thank you!


----------

